# Wow... even the system must think I'm mean...



## SolaScriptura (Dec 7, 2010)

The Happy Birthday thing is, I thought, a system generated post. But yesterday was my birthday, and I got nothing.

I think the system must be EP and it is still chaffing from my thread from a couple weeks ago.


----------



## Contra_Mundum (Dec 7, 2010)

I don't think its automatic. Except it could be automatic _if and when a certain person is active._ By which I mean a certain person has not been active since the 5th (nearly two days ago) and that could explain it.

In the past, I have seen two or more days' worth of "Happy-B-days" show up on a single day, including previous days (but never days-forward).

So kwicher belly-aykin, Ranger. I'm sure you'll get your ice-cream cone, when the poobah gets back. Hoo-aaaah.


----------



## AThornquist (Dec 7, 2010)

Awwwwwwww . . . I'm ssoooorrrrrryyyyyyyy 


 Not really. But happy birthday!


----------



## Phil D. (Dec 7, 2010)




----------



## JML (Dec 7, 2010)

If the Puritanboard forgets your birthday, are you really a year older? Something to think about. 

The two most likely explanations are:


Bob took your birthday announcement. After all, he only got 15 or 20 the other day.
It is due to being crowned Puritanboard Meanie. Meanies never age.


----------



## Ne Oublie (Dec 7, 2010)

Happy Birthday!

I thought the same thing when my birthday passed with no post....that you were a big Meanie!


----------



## Contra_Mundum (Dec 7, 2010)

Robert,
Your DoB and age are "hidden," so I'm not sure you would receive a notice. BigBoyBen's is public.


----------



## Berean (Dec 7, 2010)

Your avatar is blocking the auto-birthday function of vBulletin. Let's see that smiling chaplain back again.  Remember what your Mom said about that frown becoming permanent. Turn that frown upside down. 

*Happy Birthday!*


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Dec 10, 2010)

Ben,

I've been super busy for days and haven't logged on. I had to disable the addon as it was going nuts a few days ago. I'll try to re-enable it soon.


----------



## SolaScriptura (Dec 10, 2010)

That's ok. I as just wondering.


----------

